# I was forced to change my profile picture!



## Mantiskid (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, now I have an ace of spades as my profile photo because Daniel D PMed me and said he took the picture I used as my profile photo and told me not to use it. I don't really like my new pic but, WTH, who cares.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 19, 2012)

You may use my pictures if you want. I do not care if people use my pictures.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, most forums don't allow members to use other people's photos without permission. No biggie. Now you just get to pick a fun new avatar..


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Okay, now I have a ghost face as my profile photo because Daniel D PMed me and said he took the picture I used as my profile photo and told me not to use it. I don't really like my new pic but, WTH, who cares.


Not your day, Mantiskid! So far as I know, it is also a no-no to reveal the contents of a p.m. in a post! !D


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 19, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Not your day, Mantiskid! So far as I know, it is also a no-no to reveal the contents of a p.m. in a post! !D


Yep, a no can do! Just like I wouldn't tell people how Phil keeps messaging me, trying to get me to buy some of his private stash of Cuban cigars! (jk)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2012)

No they're not joke cigars, Nick! They're the real thing, maiden's thigh and all (actually, I see that they have recently changed "maiden" to "young girl") and i'm still considering taking you up on your offer of swapping them for, what was yr term, "recreational drugs"?  :devil: nline2long:


----------



## gripen (Jan 19, 2012)

oh phill you bad boy!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 19, 2012)

Please Kids don't do recreational drugs! This is Phil last time he went around the block with me? Not his best look to date.

http://youtu.be/5u2PT4cv0EM

12 cups of coffee and he was good as new...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG yous guys! Not all recreational drugs are DEA Schedule I and II!. No , I was thinking of Exempt Anabolic Steroids likeAndrogyn L.A.

Have you never been out with your friends for a bit of fun and woken in the morning with that all too familiar metallic taste of blood in yr mouth and a bump over yr eye that you are afraid to look at, much less touch? Then it's time for a couple of aspirins and a handful of (exempt) anabolic steroids, and, of course, four or five cups of coffee.

As you get older you come increasingly to enjoy the good, clean, simple things in life.

Have we begun to wander a little off topic yet? No? Good.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on here but I do know this does not belong in general mantis discussion.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2012)

lol, I say wipe em all out Rick! :gun_bandana:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 20, 2012)

It's just Phil and I having a little fun is all :huh: delete it if anyone feels its needed?


----------



## Orin (Jan 20, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Okay, now I have a ghost face as my profile photo because Daniel D PMed me and said he took the picture I used as my profile photo and told me not to use it. I don't really like my new pic but, WTH, who cares.


 Doesn't PM mean private message? If you can't honor private messages you should disable that part of your account.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> I have no idea what's going on here but I do know this does not belong in general mantis discussion.


Yes, I noticed on the fist post that it belonged in Other Discussions but decided that Mantiskid was having enough problems without adding another  . I see nothing offensive or contrary to forum rules in the thread (doesn't mean hat they're not there, just that I don't see them!), but perhaps you could transfer the whole thread to the proper forum?


----------



## Orin (Jan 20, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yes, I noticed on the fist post that it belonged in Other Discussions but decided that Mantiskid was having enough problems without adding another  . I see nothing offensive or contrary to forum rules in the thread (doesn't mean hat they're not there, just that I don't see them!), but perhaps you could transfer the whole thread to the proper forum?


He moved it to other discussions when he wrote that.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Not your day, Mantiskid! So far as I know, it is also a no-no to reveal the contents of a p.m. in a post! !D


Umm...oops...


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

Orin said:


> Doesn't PM mean private message? If you can't honor private messages you should disable that part of your account.


OKAY!!!!!!!I'm freakin sorry dude! I'm still sort of a newbie to mantidforum!I didn't know that!

#%$*!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Yeah, most forums don't allow members to use other people's photos without permission. No biggie. Now you just get to pick a fun new avatar..


What's an avatar?


----------



## gripen (Jan 24, 2012)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; this


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; this


So meaganelise9 is telling me to put a plane as my profile pic?


----------



## gripen (Jan 24, 2012)

no lol. your profile pic is what you see in your profile (where you see your friends, post average, description etc.). your avatar is the pic you see to the left of all your posts.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

What the HECK?! Now my pic is a scream face and I can't change it!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

And now it's back to an ace...


----------

